#ubuntu-sa 2011-11-03
<mohammadetakie> السلام عليكم
<mohammadetakie> shubbar مرحبا
<mohammadetakie> sm1 مرحبا
#ubuntu-sa 2011-11-04
<naix2503> test
#ubuntu-sa 2011-11-06
<shubbar> Eid mubarak to all of you
#ubuntu-sa 2012-11-04
<mih1406> I need help, any body here?
#ubuntu-sa 2016-11-06
<vBZzNSQfycxBUvfa> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3EsJLNGVJ7E & https://wikileaks.org/podesta-emails/emailid/15893, http://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-election-foundation-idUSKBN12Z2SL & https://wikileaks.org/podesta-emails/emailid/3774 (ctrl+f qatar) - please don't let these be buried
